# Free Safety Glasses



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

Uvex Bayonets at http://www.uvex.us/bayonet/

Ordered mine today, We'll see if they send them. 

Good luck.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Cheers, I got a recipro blade all the way from the states, so why not try safety glasses. :laughing:


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

submitted...thanks


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## freeone37 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks, we will see if we recieve them


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I go to the regional Caddy distrubitor, last time I bought two different pair for 6.00 dollars total, I go semi-annually....

Thanks!! Free is even better! :thumbsup:

I also buy prescription magnifier's from McMasters, they have the little sheets on top and bottom of the glasses. These sheets are also available for sale on the web. Some friends use them for their sunglass for the beach reading...


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks! I am a real destroyer of safety glasses, so it would definitely be nice to get a free pair.


----------



## chicagoremodeling (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks A LOT!!


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Cheers for the heads-up, lets see if they turn up down under.

What is your lens of choice? Personally I prefer amber lenses for working indoors so I chose clear for these ones. I'm really after a pair of the Oakley Industrial safety M-Frames but they are almost impossible to get here in Australia & Amazon won't ship them here. Uvex make some pretty good gear, though.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks, request sent.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Marcus said:


> Cheers for the heads-up, lets see if they turn up down under.
> 
> What is your lens of choice? Personally I prefer amber lenses for working indoors so I chose clear for these ones. I'm really after a pair of the Oakley Industrial safety M-Frames but they are almost impossible to get here in Australia & Amazon won't ship them here. Uvex make some pretty good gear, though.


I used to do a lot of work in some government buildings (they rebuilt Patriot missile systems) , and they strictly forbid tinted lenses of any type. I had a pair that were like a real light smoke color, and they gave me a clear pair to wear instead. I really don't know why they had that restriction. Anyone got any guesses? I never did ask.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I used to do a lot of work in some government buildings (they rebuilt Patriot missile systems) , and they strictly forbid tinted lenses of any type. I had a pair that were like a real light smoke color, and they gave me a clear pair to wear instead. I really don't know why they had that restriction. Anyone got any guesses? I never did ask.


 
Who knows what you may have hiding behind those dark glasses. Clear hard hats too right?

View attachment 12914


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

cool, thanks..:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I used to do a lot of work in some government buildings (they rebuilt Patriot missile systems) , and they strictly forbid tinted lenses of any type. I had a pair that were like a real light smoke color, and they gave me a clear pair to wear instead. I really don't know why they had that restriction. Anyone got any guesses? I never did ask.


It would probally be because they just made a no exceptions rule that you had to have no tinted eye wear so they could identify you on CCTV and possibally keep track of where your eyes wandered to, I'm assuming this was the kind of job where you had a Govt minder with you at all times aswell.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

chewy said:


> It would probally be because they just made a no exceptions rule that you had to have no tinted eye wear so they could identify you on CCTV and possibally keep track of where your eyes wandered to, I'm assuming this was the kind of job where you had a Govt minder with you at all times aswell.


Could be? I don't know. I guessed that it was so they could see if you looked stoned or not. I should have asked.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Most industrial plants do not allow tinted glasses in doors, nothing to do with security, they care more about your ability to see than looking cool.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Most industrial plants do not allow tinted glasses in doors, nothing to do with security, they care more about your ability to see than looking cool.


I have to wear some kind if tinted glasses all the time because my eyes are extremely light sensitive. It causes a lot of problems with plant policy.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Not sure if it was from this but the morning after I sent in my request form I had some fraud done against me. Just thought I would inform people so you can take a look at things on your end. Not saying it was from this offer, but it was the only thing I did.


----------



## wellpoison (Aug 31, 2011)

thanks! we shall see if we get them.. still waiting on my gorilla nuts


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

TattooMan said:


> Not sure if it was from this but the morning after I sent in my request form I had some fraud done against me. Just thought I would inform people so you can take a look at things on your end. Not saying it was from this offer, but it was the only thing I did.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

BDB said:


> Care to elaborate?


What's to elaborate? I filled out the form and the next day I was contacted by a service I had saying that my information was being used in 2 states I have never been. Like I said, not sure if it was this website or not but it was what I did right before so I thought I might throw that info out there to people.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

No glasses as of today.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> No glasses as of today.


I forgot about those...


----------



## freeone37 (Nov 9, 2011)

I had almost forgotten as well, it has been almost a month now, and nada.
Has anyone heard anything?
:001_huh:


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I used to do a lot of work in some government buildings (they rebuilt Patriot missile systems) , and they strictly forbid tinted lenses of any type. I had a pair that were like a real light smoke color, and they gave me a clear pair to wear instead. I really don't know why they had that restriction. Anyone got any guesses? I never did ask.


I've been in multiple plants with the same restrictions on tinted or mirrored safety glasses indoors. I'm pretty sure the idea came from a National Safety Council memo awhile back about factory light levels and slip/trips/& falls, as a number of falls were attributed to them.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I haven't seen a thing!! Who was that company anyway. I just like free things


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

We are not getting anything. IMO. Uvex is using the form as a money making list. They are probably going to sell the list with all the personal information to the highest bidder.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> We are not getting anything. IMO. Uvex is using the form as a money making list. They are probably going to sell the list with all the personal information to the highest bidder.



Or it's a mass conspiracy to transmit a computer virus to everyone that signs up. Not that I'm paranoid or anything.:laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Or it's a mass conspiracy to transmit a computer virus to everyone that signs up. Not that I'm paranoid or anything.:laughing:


Maybe we could forward some junk emails to them!!!! :jester:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Tried to order them and the stupid thing keeps telling me to add a valid phone number. I did (against my better judgement), and it keeps telling me to do it. I guess I have been invalidated... <sigh>


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

JRaef said:


> Tried to order them and the stupid thing keeps telling me to add a valid phone number. I did (against my better judgement), and it keeps telling me to do it. I guess I have been invalidated... <sigh>


Yeah. You will begin receiving random phone calls now. I finally got rid of all the different folks calling.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

JRaef said:


> Tried to order them and the stupid thing keeps telling me to add a valid phone number. I did (against my better judgement), and it keeps telling me to do it. I guess I have been invalidated... <sigh>


i have send them my internet fax number , good luck making spam on that number :laughing:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

To bad anyway. I like the smoke tinted glasses. We always only had either black outs or clear. I was looking forward to trying the smoke tint.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

I got mine last week, and I am actually pretty happy with them. Seem to be of decent quality, lightweight, good ocular clarity, so far so good. They sit differently than my other everyday glasses and took a few days to get used to, but overall, I give them about an 8/10. Wish I could have gotten amber ones. I use amber almost daily.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Honeywell called me today to make sure I really wanted the glasses. They're shipping them out and plan on calling me in a few weeks to see how I like them.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

JRaef said:


> Tried to order them and the stupid thing keeps telling me to add a valid phone number. I did (against my better judgement), and it keeps telling me to do it. I guess I have been invalidated... <sigh>


Ah... no dashes... They could have said that.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Mine never showed up, so if they show up now, at least my Dad will get a shiny new pair of safety glasses.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Got my glasses today. They're good glasses I guess.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, I guess I'll have to see, funny the mailman was wearing some sharp looking shades today...


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

They scratch wicked easy......


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I got my free safety glasses thursday. Thanks for the website link.


----------



## redz (May 20, 2012)

just filled it out, thanks 4 the link


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro (Jun 1, 2011)

When I was in the military they didn't want you to wear shades indoors it was part of the dress policy so I had my shop foreman order me a pair of auto tint Wiley x glasses they were bad ass but I did have the occasional big cheese say no shades indoors I would just say there auto tint RX glasses it would confuse them when they saw me walking around and they were clear now. I had a guy get so pissed that I proved him wrong that my glasses were fine he said well next time your gunna come in the building wait outside tell they clear up and then come in I was like what the hell. Funny times


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

wellpoison said:


> thanks! we shall see if we get them.. still waiting on my gorilla nuts


i got a sample of those at a
trade show...seemed ok but wouldnt buy them...


----------



## DiegoXJ (Jul 29, 2010)

Got mine day or two after receiving a call from a rep.


----------



## wellpoison (Aug 31, 2011)

hmmmmm still havent got mine, or the free gorilla nut sample.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

wellpoison said:


> hmmmmm still havent got mine, or the free gorilla nut sample.


No glasses or phone call.  :laughing:


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Still none for me either, I know which brand I WILL NOT buy now.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

I filled out the for last night. I got a call around 100 this afternoon from a rep. Ordered me a pair and will have them shipped tomorrow. Thanks for the link! :thumbsup:


----------



## safetysupervisor (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Got a call from the rep, got the stuff in the mail in the next 2-3 days, but my glasses are on back order


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Got a call from the rep, got the stuff in the mail in the next 2-3 days, but my glasses are on back order


Mine were too, but I got them about a week later. 

Like I said, the scratch REALLY easily!! Like, SERIOUSLY easy!!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Mine were too, but I got them about a week later.
> 
> Like I said, the scratch REALLY easily!! Like, SERIOUSLY easy!!


I like the free notepad. I can never find paper in the truck....


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Mine were too, but I got them about a week later.
> 
> Like I said, the scratch REALLY easily!! Like, SERIOUSLY easy!!


Oh and idc about the scratching. I'm used to it. My crossfire glasses are the same way. But I order those 125 at a time


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Still waiting on mine...


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

I posted this link and I have finally received them today. When I talked to the rep. she said somebody posted on an internet forum and they got back log.

SORRY about that

Please when you order do not tell them it was me.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> I like the free notepad. I can never find paper in the truck....


You got a notepad? Damn, where's MY notepad?!?!?!?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> You got a notepad? Damn, where's MY notepad?!?!?!?


Yeah. A big one at that too. Lol


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Still waiting on mine!! Maybe I'll give them bad feedback!:boxing::boxing:


----------



## 3197193 (Sep 28, 2008)

*free glasses*

got my phone call tues. we will see if the ship. rep also said she would sent a sample pair of gloves. we'll see. thanks for the linc


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

got an envelope with a catalog and letter, glasses are backordered.... bummer hope they follow thru!


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

denny3992 said:


> got an envelope with a catalog and letter, glasses are backordered.... bummer hope they follow thru!


I might even be happy to receive a letter. Lol. I haven't received anything.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

TattooMan said:


> I might even be happy to receive a letter. Lol. I haven't received anything.


Same here!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Nothing here either.


----------



## wellpoison (Aug 31, 2011)

Haven't heard anything either..


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Got a call the other day. Glasses are back ordered but will be shipped to me when the come in. Asked if there was anything else I needed, so I had them send me a catalog. :thumbsup:


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Got a call a few weeks ago and they left a message asking if still interested..deleted the message and completely forgot to call them back >.<


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I have an answering machine just like Bobs. So maybe I did get a call and it got deleted by my wife? Maybe?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

They came in today. I must say. A big box for small glasses. But I do love them


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

got mine today! and yes they coulda saved on postage


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Been wearing them for a couple days. Probably the most comfortable pair of safety glasses I've worn.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

crazyboy said:


> Been wearing them for a couple days. Probably the most comfortable pair of safety glasses I've worn.


Did you get the floating lense model?


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

JoeKP said:


> Did you get the floating lense model?


Yes.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

crazyboy said:


> Yes.


Everytime I go to move them on
My head I keep thinking that I broke them. But I like how they fit and look


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Also part of the not yet crowd here....still waiting.


----------

